# California Forest Scorpion (Uroctonus-mordax) Basic care



## Austin1121 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys. This is a basic caresheet for the species of scorpion known as the California Forest scorpion. Enjoy !



Name: California Forest scorpion 

Scientific name: Uroctonus mordax

Place of Origin: California, USA

Feeding: Feed 1/8 crickets once every week.

Habitat: I use a Half wood hide with 3 inch's of Eco earth substrate, Or you can use a mixture of washed out Playsand and Eco earth mixture or planting soil. 

Caging: I use a 6x8x8 glass enclosure for mine. But I'd say a minimum of a 2 Gallon.

Lights and/or Heat: UVB or UVA for Scorpions is not Necessary nor needed. For heat you can use a UTH (Under Tank Heatpad) I do suggest if you do this to get a thermostat for it since it can burn out if it gets to hot. 

Temperature: 75-85 during the day, 70-75 during night. 

Humidity: I usually leave mine at around 50-65 percent. Daily misting or a Humidifier is need if you're Humidity is not around the needed percentage.

Water: A common misconception about scorpions is that they do not need water. Which is not true, I provide mine with a small deli cup about the size of the scorpion. Then just use Non-purified spring water.

Maintenance: Change the substrate every month or two. Depends on how dirty it is. Clean out water dish every two days.


Ok that's it hope this helps everyone out.



For This specie of scorpion and much more visit here to purchase. Buy live Uroctonus mordax California Forest Scorpion


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I can see two major faults with the so called 'caresheet' 

1) Scorpions burrow to AVOID the heat, so putting a heatmat under the tank can potentially kill the scorpion as it will burrow to avoid the heat but will in reality be burrowing towards the heat. :gasp: 
The heatmat should be put either on the side or back of the tank.

2) You are suggesting that the substrate should be changed every month or two depends on how dirty it gets. 
This is showing that you havent kept any scorpion for any length of time in captivity as the substrate and/or tank does NOT need to be cleaned out for years at a time. . if at all. Scorpions are territorial so by changing the substrate you are in effect, destroying its home territory and possibly stressing it out :censor: 
Once a month any insect parts can be removed if noticed but that is about it. 

ATM I have 15 adult scorpions in a small tank (for about a year so far) and have yet to find a reason to change anything. Scorpions are extremely clean animals and it rare that any waste can be found to dirty the tank


----------



## Austin1121 (Nov 10, 2015)

PeterUK said:


> I can see two major faults with the so called 'caresheet'
> 
> 1) Scorpions burrow to AVOID the heat, so putting a heatmat under the tank can potentially kill the scorpion as it will burrow to avoid the heat but will in reality be burrowing towards the heat. :gasp:
> The heatmat should be put either on the side or back of the tank.
> ...


I actually found this on arachnoboards.....


----------



## Austin1121 (Nov 10, 2015)

Do not put the heatpad under the tank, Put it on the side or back of the tank.


----------

